# Tempelhof Airport - Berlin - 2011 - REPORT (Pic Heavy)



## Derelict-UK (Aug 13, 2011)

1st off, I was going to do a small selection of images then link my flickr account or website, but I know how annoying that is, so I will break it up into sections instead.

Tempelhof Airport is said to be the 3rd largest building in the world! And when you stand next to it's towering brickwork, you certainly feel like the size of an ant!

We went to Germany for a trip of exploring, we knew we were going to get access to the runway which is now a public park, but the tours of the actual building seemed to be less certain, many didn't know when or how you could book and when you phoned the information line, the woman at the end of the phone didn't understand.

So we played it that we would find out when we arrived. Luckily on our free day of roaming in Berlin, we managed to get on the all German speaking tour, and even though we did not understand a word, and was shouted at several times (in German) for taking too long to photograph stuff, it was the best 12 Euros I have ever spent!!

I really do recommend this to anyone visiting Berlin.


The Airport closed in 2008 after it's runway could no longer accept large aircrafts and it ended up losing so much money it wasn't viable to leave it open.

The Airport remained empty until the runway was made into a massive free space for everyone to enjoy, it is amazing to see kids play, cyclists and joggers all using this space that was once in the shadow of the wall.

Tempelhof Airport played an important role during the Berlin Airlift, below you can see it in use at that time...








On with the images...


*The Exterior*


1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.







*The Runway And Loading Bay Areas
*


7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.






And one of the stationed DC-4 at night...

15.





Continued in the next post...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 13, 2011)

*Inside the Airport Buildings*


16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24. I think this is war damage although I am not sure as I couldn't understand the tour guide.





25.





26.





27.





The following section was for the US Army, there was a canteen for higher members, including the crew of Air Force One and for other soldiers there was this, on the top floor of the main building, in a DDR airport...

28.






Continued in the next post...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 13, 2011)

*The Roof*

29.





30. A different view of the NSA Listening Station...





31.






*Tunnels & Bunkers*


We then came down from heaven into the lower bowels of the monster...

32.





The following image & image 34 is of the old aeroplane factory used during the war that has since been made into an access tunnel. The underground factory tunnel reminded me a lot of the Rover tunnels also used for manufacturing during war time.

33.





34.





35. The Lufthansa air-raid shelter...





36.





37.





38.





39. Boiler Room...





40.






*The Film/Movie Bunker*

In the deepest section of the building is the old Film bunker, it was sealed from the elements as negatives and cine films were so flammable they had to be locked away. They survived the bombings of the war, only to be burnt into ashes by the Soviets when they used explosives to gain entry to the bunker.

The fire burnt over many days destroying all archives of film.

41.





42.





43.





44.





45.







For the rest of the images and further sites from our tour of East Germany, please visit my website...

www.photoaddiction.co.uk


*D-UK*


----------



## stevejd (Aug 13, 2011)

Not a DC 3 in pic 15, I think it's a DC 4


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 13, 2011)

stevejd said:


> Not a DC 3 in pic 15, I think it's a DC 4



I stand corrected, you are right. I have changed the details thanks.


----------



## muppet (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks for posting great pics and report


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2011)

Great report, the only times I went to Berlin I drove and that was before the wall came down. The place looks like a great time capsule.


----------



## chris (Aug 13, 2011)

Blimey - that is one impressive tour - and some very good pictures given the time you had


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 14, 2011)

What a great set of pictures and your use of HDR is just spot on. Thanks for sharing - now heading over to your website and Flickr


----------



## Raggy (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like an amazing place, brilliant pics


----------



## Staticette (Aug 21, 2011)

I really enjoyed these, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! 
And to think that we refer to Park Square in Sheffield as 'Brutalist' architecture... fantastic report dude!


----------



## GE066 (Aug 23, 2011)

Great writeup, haven't seen a lot of this stuff before. 

So annoying when I was there recently i didn't know they did tours. There was a trade fair on, and I managed to sneak through 2 security sections, but gave up on the final one as impossible. It looks like a lot of it is still in use as well. 

Some crazy people using the runways/park, great to watch on a sunny evening. Segway jousting was hilarious!


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 23, 2011)

superb set mate


----------



## nelly (Aug 24, 2011)

Just brilliant, nice stuff and as somebody said earlier just a subtle hint of processing


----------

